# My pregnant staffie's temp. dropped but is now back up?



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

My pregnant staffie is on her 58th day of pregnancy and i have been taking her temp for the past 2 days, these are the results

day 56-1pm-37.4
11pm-37.3
day 57-8am-37.1
3pm-37.1
10.30pm-36.9
day 59-10am-37.5
From what i understand from all the information i have read the temp drops when shes ready for labour, she was showing different signs such as light panting, digging (and i mean really digging, she ripped her bed up to bits) and hasnt eaten for 2 days nows. Is she ready or is this normal at this stage of the pregnancy? Thank-you for any of you help and advice, kelly & snowbell(my staffie)


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Her temp needs to drop below 37.1 it neds to be about 36.7 or around this and it will stay at around this for a good few hours.
Your bitch is deffinetly showing the signs of impending labour so I wouldn't think it will be to much longer now although I think you may have a couple of days yet as my bitch is only on day 53 and she is digging her bedding up constantly and burrying food too.

take care
Sarah


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank-you for that advice, kelly


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

She has now dug a hole in the back garden and sat in it, is this normal?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some bitches do dig holes in the garden but waych her as you don't want her to give birth in the garden.


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its the first time shes done that, but she never digs like she was doing, does anyone know ifs its safe to deliver at 58 days cos im worried IF she has them soon that they may not survive. Thank-you kelly


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kellys1986 said:


> Its the first time shes done that, but she never digs like she was doing, does anyone know ifs its safe to deliver at 58 days cos im worried IF she has them soon that they may not survive. Thank-you kelly


Hi Kelly, if the pups are born now they will be fine honey, although the digging could go on for a couple more days as yet


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well she been doing it for the past couple of days and the other symptoms are her temp dropped, slight panting, but thats on and off, at the moment shes under her sheets, her bits have swollen, and shes going a little crazy like making funny noises when she panting, its like when shes playing. This is the first time ive bred and shes my little baby so im just worried. shes seen the vets but to be honest i didnt find them very helpful and searched the internet for any advice but the sites say different things. Thank-you, Kelly


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you for all your advice and she has just delivered her first puppy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellys1986 said:


> thank you for all your advice and she has just delivered her first puppy


well congrats...is it a boy or a girl?

is it ok?


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah congrats on the pup!
Is it okay?
Hope mum and pup are okay!
Sandy


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

What a suprise, I was sure she had a couple of days left, Hope all goes well and I look forward to picci's of mum and babies.

take care
Sarah


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hope it all going ok with mum and puppies


----------



## kellys1986 (Aug 7, 2009)

shes had 5 girls 4 boys, all doing well, thanks for the advice


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

congratulations....hope mum and pups are doing well......


----------



## melp1989 (May 23, 2014)

Hi my staff is pregnant woke up this morning she is shaking and her temp has gone from 37.0 Celsius to 36.7 Celsius that's from half 9 to 1pm also she is digging any ideas on when she could start having the pups thanks Mel


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If she's trembling and nesting, the likelihood is that she's in early labour.

It varies a lot from bitch to bitch how long this stage goes on for, but I would have thought her pups will arrive today.


----------



## melp1989 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you she is also sleeping for like five minutes on and off when ever i go the kitchen she seems to want to go with me


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is she still trembling and nesting? Is she panting?


----------



## melp1989 (May 23, 2014)

She isn't panting but shivering that's the only way i can describe it and she has put all her blankets in a ball


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It does sound as though she's in labour.

You may notice her begin panting next. I certainly wouldn't leave her at all now and, if she asks to go out in the garden, stay with her. Sometimes, they try to go off into a secluded place to have their pups


----------



## melp1989 (May 23, 2014)

I have been going out with her she was pushing b4 in the garden for the toilet but nothing came out her temp is still the same at 36.7 Celsius 98.06 Fahrenheit


----------

